# shogun 2 - brauche nen Rat



## Warlock54 (7. Juni 2011)

Hey Leute ! ich bin bei shogun 2 jetzt ziemlich weit, zocke es auf "schwer", aber hab jetzt so langsam ein großes problem. Mein ganzes Volk, in sehr vielen städten, ist so unzufrieden.."Widerstand gegen Invasoren" u.A.....ich kann das game so nicht weiterführen ohne bankrott zu gehn, was könnt ihr mir empfehlen um das Volk wieder glücklich zu machen ?
Hab mal ein screnn von der aktuellen Lage  danke schonmal, cya.
ps: bewusst nen eigenen thread aufgemacht, da ich im sammelthread nicht so die gute Hilfe bekomme glaub ich.


----------



## Gast XXXX (7. Juni 2011)

Entweder mehr Truppen reinschicken oder Steuern senken!


----------



## Warlock54 (7. Juni 2011)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Entweder mehr Truppen reinschicken oder Steuern senken!


 
das mit den mehr Truppen kann ich nicht bringen, da die Unterhaltskosten für die Armee dann viel zu hoch wären. Steuern senken reicht auch noch nicht..wenn ich die steuern um eine Stufe senke, kommen höchstens drei Provinzen in den grünen Bereich. Weiter kann ich die Steuern auch nicht senken, da ich sonst wieder bankrott gehe. Also wenn ich das Problem mit dem "Widerstand gegen Invasoren" beheben könnte, wären sicher schon mal viele rote bzw. gelbe Provinzen weg. Aber ich weiß eben nicht, wie ich das hinbekommen soll.


----------



## Gast XXXX (7. Juni 2011)

Du könntest auch den Shintoismus besser stärken und Tempel bauen und ausbauen das erhöht die Zufriedenheit der Region (die ja schon steigt wenn die Region 100%'ig deiner Staatsreligion zugehörig ist). Das mein erster Tipp Geldeinbußen bringt ist klar, aber das ist nun mal auch in Natura so Widerstand wird entweder mit Gewalt (Truppen) oder mit Steuervergünstigungen gebrochen. 

Edit: Welche Religion hast du eigentlich, sehe gerade das die christliche im steigen ist? 
Falls du den Shintoismus hast, ist irgendwo ein Gebäude was du abreißen solltest!


----------



## Warlock54 (7. Juni 2011)

ich bin neulich zum Christentum konvertiert xD aber jetzt wo du es sagst, icxh hab danach garnicht meine Tempel abgerissen, muss ich mal machen ^^ jo ich berichte dann weiter, also danke schonmal 

edit: Ich weiß jetzt glaub warum der Pöbel so unzufrieden ist ^^, die Beraterin meint wegen "Unzureichende Steuerinfrastruktur"...mein Reich ist anscheinend zu schnell gewachsen und ich müsste die Hauptgebäude(Feste, Festung,..) weiterausbauen. mal sehn wies weitergeht ^^

*mal ne andere Frage*: Kommt des bei euch manchmal auch vor, wenn der Computer in der Kampagne eure Burg angreift und dann, nach der ersten Welle, aufhört weiterhin anzugreifen? Also dass kommt bei mir manchmal vor, der schickt vllt die halbe Armee, diese stirbt beim eroberungsversuch, und die restliche armee bleibt stehn wo sie ist *-.- . dann muss ich dann raus aus meiner Burg und die restliche Armee vom Computer killen...habt ihr das manchmal auch? mfG


----------



## r|sen_ (8. Juni 2011)

naja macht ja sinn das er nicht gleich die ganze armee an den mauern aufreibt, oder?


----------



## wiley (8. Juni 2011)

Warlock54 schrieb:


> ich bin neulich zum Christentum konvertiert xD aber jetzt wo du es sagst, icxh hab danach garnicht meine Tempel abgerissen, muss ich mal machen ^^ jo ich berichte dann weiter, also danke schonmal
> 
> edit: Ich weiß jetzt glaub warum der Pöbel so unzufrieden ist ^^, die Beraterin meint wegen "Unzureichende Steuerinfrastruktur"...mein Reich ist anscheinend zu schnell gewachsen und ich müsste die Hauptgebäude(Feste, Festung,..) weiterausbauen. mal sehn wies weitergeht ^^
> 
> *mal ne andere Frage*: Kommt des bei euch manchmal auch vor, wenn der Computer in der Kampagne eure Burg angreift und dann, nach der ersten Welle, aufhört weiterhin anzugreifen? Also dass kommt bei mir manchmal vor, der schickt vllt die halbe Armee, diese stirbt beim eroberungsversuch, und die restliche armee bleibt stehn wo sie ist *-.- . dann muss ich dann raus aus meiner Burg und die restliche Armee vom Computer killen...habt ihr das manchmal auch? mfG



Hllöchen,

Nein,hatte ich noch nicht.Spiele allerdings auch nicht die Vanilla Version (Sollte man bei keinem TW Teil machen^^).


----------

